
We Fight to Defend the Open Internet - panarky
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/11/today-and-every-day-we-fight-defend-open-internet
======
gigama
In addition to contacting your gov representatives, apply economic pressure on
the companies who seek to profit from this bass-ackwards legislation, namely
Comcast, Verizon, and AT&T.

If you are a Comcast, Verizon, or AT&T subscriber contact your respective
provider and tell them you will cancel your service (or if under contract, not
renew) if they continue to support the FCC's plan. Find friends and family who
might also be current customers and ask them to file complaints with customer
service.

